# cant figure what the rest of the cowl tag is?



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

cant figure some of the cowl tag info. All i Know is green 69 gto hardtop from fremont.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

BF 5063 BDY= 5063rd Pontiac A body two door hardtop built out of Fremont for '69. 

am not 100% sure that the body number, it could indicate the 5063rd GTO 2 door hardtop body built at Fremont for the '69 model. That number, would have to compare with body numbers of several built '69 Fremont LeMans 2door hardtops also built in February. By the '71 model, this sequential number on Fremont Pontiac Abody BDY builds included ALL Pontiac 2 door A body's.

59 = lime light green (very light green color)
G= parchment color top
TR 256= the slight metallic looking '69-70 dk green interior with strato buckets
B80 = Cordova (vinyl) top
02B= second week of February body build

The Fremont plant had no body bank, so, the GTO was built immediately.
02B Fremont is too early to be a non Carousel Red Judge, so if being advertised as a Judge, buyer beware.

The bottom 2 strings of numbers were for internal use by Fremont plant. 
Those two strings of numbers are also noted in top corner of original Fremont build sheets.


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

thanks for the help.

When I bought the car I was told it was a hardtop with no cordova top. Im hoping its a real gto and not a lemans rebadged to make it look like a gto. Im trying to figure out what accessories came with besides having the factory A/C.


----------

